# Rincon del Manga



## Chico3001 (Oct 1, 2010)

Como que ya hacia falta un tema para desvariar en anime no?? que series les gustan???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2010)

si goku es un anime me gusta 
también mazinger


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2010)

goku me engancho desde que inicio hace rato.
hace años,.
pero ya fue , por que repiten.,
pero es buenisima.
lastima la pelicula que hicieron, deberian respetar mas esos anime, que no cualquier salame lo lleve al cine.

aun no vi al maestro aang.

y bueh..recuerdo a aika


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 2, 2010)

Los Caballeros del Zodiaco.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

Pokemón   
Y hay algunos anime en la red que .... bueno... mejor no sigo...
PD: Interesantes los dibujitos de señoritas de grandes ojos y muy poca ropa... jugando con la matraca


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bueno en lo personal solo me gustan algunas, he sido seguidor de series como Dragon Ball y Dragon Ball Z, Chobits, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Elfen Lied, Love Hina, y Oh! mi diosa

Pero en la actualidad soy seguidor asiduo de Naruto y One Piece..... que por cierto la trama esta buenisima....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 2, 2010)

Elfen Lied también


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 2, 2010)

One Piece... Aunque me da h...va verla en YouT... Así que mejor la espero en un torrent.
DragonBall es de lo poco rescatable de los últimos años. Sin duda alguna.

Tan buenas las señoras Ez?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 2, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> One Piece... Aunque me da h...va verla en YouT... Así que mejor la espero en un torrent.



 no manches.... el anime lleva 468 capitulos y el manga 598, apoco piensas bajar todo eso???



Tacatomon dijo:


> Tan buenas las señoras Ez?



Eso no lo entendi...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> no manches.... el anime lleva 468 capitulos y el manga 598, apoco piensas bajar todo eso???
> 
> 
> 
> Eso no lo entendi...



1 Tb es más que suficiente!


----------



## snakewather (Oct 2, 2010)

A mi NARUTO apenas voy en el 180, y los que ya vi son supercampeones, mazinger, dragon ball, los caballeros del zodiaco.


----------



## NTM (Oct 2, 2010)

Buu anime fue una pesadilla
Que espero a que se termine naruto y me olvido del anime para siempre..
es pendejada ya cuando tas grandes y sales a la calle..
me arrepiento de aver visto anime. ¬_¬
_______
prefiero el regaeton a full...


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 2, 2010)

mmm,
pues a mi siempre me encanto Dragon ball, y todas sus temporadas
  
Actualmente he estado pendiente Naruto, solo el manga, pues el Anime
no me gusta mucho,,,
y el ultimo, y que lo considero mejor despues de Dragon ball, es Full Metal alchemist,
pero solo la version manga (y con ello, el 2 amime que hicieron).


----------



## HADES (Oct 2, 2010)

Caballeros del zodiaco y Naruto aguante de Kakashi Sensei!!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 2, 2010)

Mmmm desconozco que es el anime... pero si son dibujos animados en serie... la ultima que vi completa fue la de Remi...


----------



## goguma (Oct 2, 2010)

mmm bueno actualmente estoy leyendo el manga de naruto shippuden, bleach y skip beat. Esperando ansiosa la segunda temporada de skip beat.Y animes ya de todo un poco desde estilos shojo, echi, shonen,drama talves algunos romanticos, los q vengan y esten buenos.  mi lista es larga asi q mejor no los nombro...


----------



## Jessy (Oct 2, 2010)

Veamos sobre animes he visto. Elfen Lied, Evangelion, Fate/Stay night, Great Teacher Onisuka, Zora no otoshimono, Zero no Tsukaima, Saikano, Dragon Ball, One pieace, Naruto,Kenshin, Chobits, Tenjo Tenge, School Rumble, Shaman King, Saint Seiya, Sailor Moon, Las guerreras magicas, etc ^^u


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 2, 2010)

Pues yo me quede con Dragon Ball Z aunque ahora sigo a Naruto y Avatar saludos


----------



## Jessy (Oct 2, 2010)

Avatar no es anime ^^u... avatar es caricatura no japonesa... por lo tanto no es anime... es caricatura de nickelodeon


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 2, 2010)

pero el estilo es similar.... al menos yo si le doy una exepcion y la considero anime....


----------



## Jessy (Oct 2, 2010)

Si, el estilo es algo similar pero a mi no me gusta hacer la excepcion, sino tambien lo haria con otras caricaturas y por eso mejor lo dejo asi pero me gusta hacer la aclaracion jeje ^^u...


----------



## NTM (Oct 3, 2010)

Jessy dijo:


> Avatar no es anime ^^u... avatar es caricatura no japonesa... por lo tanto no es anime... es caricatura de nickelodeon



waah ahi queaste 
te mato la pendeja..
y que dijo el otro?
ah? jajakja
te hiso bolsa...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 3, 2010)

Es verdad el estilo es similar a pesar de que no es japones esta muy bien cuidada en cuanto a dibujos, la calidad es buena tanto como la animacion saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 3, 2010)

Somacruz dijo:


> Es verdad el estilo es similar a pesar de que no es japones esta muy bien cuidada en cuanto a dibujos, la calidad es buena tanto como la animacion saludos


 
Concuerdo perfectamente con Somacruz.
Avatar puede que no este hecho al anime clasico, pero
sus creadores lo hicieron muy fiel a las caractersiticas de
la animacion japonesa.
Ademas, la historia es genial y divertida, (tengo la serie
completa jojojojojo)

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 3, 2010)

NTM dijo:


> waah ahi queaste
> te mato la pendeja..
> y que dijo el otro?
> ah? jajakja
> te hiso bolsa...


 
ja...que hue .. importa ??
son dibujitos realistas, en lso cuales se exageran ciertas cosas para hacerlso mas interesantes:
sino inicien este tema con algo formal pero necesario:
un breve diccionario de que es cada cosa:
hentai 
manga
anime
y no se que mas yerbas 

hya muchisimos dibujitos que son fantasticos , no solo ni tanto el dibujo sino el tema, las reacciones de lso personajes , sentimientos, etc, y mas etc.
no es tanto ni solo mostrar musculos ni tetas ni ropas extravagantes, en muchos uno ve y siente cosas en las que el que hizo el dibujo expresa realmente un sentir.
el dibujo que pone jessy en su firma es hermoso , las formas, el color, muy atractivo y eso que dibujar un rostro es dificil pero estos tipos tienen un arte.

"dibujtos"

o aclaren

el otro dia vi en youtube uno de 15 minutos, era el adelanto de una pelicula, pero de gil no me acuerdo el nombre, era de una minita flaca que conoce a un dragoncito y lo cura, pero luego viene uno mas grande y se lo lleva, y esta se pone loca y lo persigue......y la cosa da una vuelta de tuerca bastante feita.
debe ser una pelicula por estrenarse, pero no la volvi a encontrar, y no es de el tipo de "dibujo anime " comun, no se que estilo es ese.
es similar a esa pelicula "como entrenar a un dragon " o algo asi.

en fin, hay tantos estilos.
que es :
"heavy metal" universo en fantasia ???
o que es "final fantasy " ??



.
.

.
.
.
.ja.......me acorde que la primera vez que vi el titulo "rincon del manga" no se por que pense que era un tema para los que gustaban de "mangar " cosas:
tipo :
alguien tienen un motorcito para regalarme.
o si alguien tiene que limpiar su taller y me regala lo que no le sirve lo voy a ayudar.
en argentina es ser manguero eso.........pense : que pobres que andamos en el foro ........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2010)

según  mi esposa '' esos dibujos pornos''


----------



## fernandob (Oct 3, 2010)

si............ya la vas a encontrar a ella viendo uno de goku y vegeta y va a decir que "le aparecieron sin querer en la maquina " .

vieron que esto de este tipo de dibujso crea un dilema .
de verdad.
y es que el dia que quieran hacer la pelicula con personajes de carne y hueso es dificilisimo encontrar un personaje (por no decir imposible) .
por ejemplo:
goku .
de chiquito era re- querible, una carita de inocente y simpatico pero a la vez fuerte, NADA EN ABSOLUTO presumido.
IMPOSIBLE encontrar un chico para eso.
y luego de grande tambien.
la pelicula que se hizo con personas la vi en casa (igual ya me habian advertido) .un horror.  


hace poco dieron el maestro aire con personas de carne y hueso, no la vi, nose como habra quedado.
pero .......se vuelve dificil poner a alguien real donde se idealizo con un dibujo .

una de la spocas que vi que parecia hecha a medida fue la angelina en tom raider.
igual , no es el tipo de peli que mas me agrade pero calzaba a medida.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2010)

> si............ya la vas a encontrar a ella viendo uno de goku y vegeta y va a decir que "le aparecieron sin querer en la maquina " .


 ''es que no entiendo tu  linux papi''' ja ja ja totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 3, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> IMPOSIBLE encontrar un chico para eso.
> y luego de grande tambien.
> la pelicula que se hizo con personas la vi en casa (igual ya me habian advertido) .un horror.


Entonces los personajes reales te son molestos porque te recuerdan como son las cosas, de verdad.


PS: no me gustan este tipo de _comiquitas_/series.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 3, 2010)

*Manga*, es la palabra japonesa para designar a la historieta en general. Fuera de Japón, se utiliza exclusivamente para referirse a las historietas japonesas.
*Anime* , es el término que agrupa los dibujos animados de procedencia japonesa. En Japón se utiliza el término para referirse a la animación en general. 
*Hentai*,  en japonés, la palabra hentai quiere decir "pervertido/perversión" o "transformación". Además, hentai es la denominación del manga y el anime de contenido pornográfico.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 3, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Entonces los personajes reales te son molestos porque te recuerdan como son las cosas, de verdad.
> 
> 
> PS: no me gustan este tipo de _comiquitas_/series.


 
nada que ver che .............para cualquier lado .
lo que es es.

si te enganchas con un personaje de carne y hueso que es bueno y luego de 100 capitulos resulta que pide aumento y te lo quieren coambiar por otro ....que ????
o un personaje bueno de carne y hueso , de tantas peliculas buenisimas y actores/as buenisimos/as y me lo ponen en dibujitos como quieran ........

lo que es es......no da para copias si el original es buenisimo.
a mi por lo menos me ocurre.

y menso si el dibujante que "creo" un personaje lo hizo con arte y amor como estoy mas que seguro hizo el que dibujo a goku , y luego te aparecen unos idiotas que quieren hacer $$ negocios con ese titulo y arman una pelicula sin siquiera haber visto y querido a la original.

nada que ver lo que pones.



elaficionado dijo:


> *Manga*, es la palabra japonesa para designar a la historieta en general. Fuera de Japón, se utiliza exclusivamente para referirse a las historietas japonesas.
> *Anime* , es el término que agrupa los dibujos animados de procedencia japonesa. En Japón se utiliza el término para referirse a la animación en general.
> *Hentai*, en japonés, la palabra hentai quiere decir "pervertido/perversión" o "transformación". Además, hentai es la denominación del manga y el anime de contenido pornográfico.


 
esto hacia falta  un poco de diccionario para vagos


----------



## Nepper (Oct 3, 2010)

Che! No me critiquen Avatar! está muy bueno y la verdad a esta altura ya no distingo entre animé y "dibujitos"!!
Tenía entendido que one piece lo dibujaba un bracilero... ¿o era rave master?
En fin, en la página "El rincon del manga" aparecía "Transformers como animé" tanto la parte japonesa como Best Wars y la original... ya estan mesclando mucho... como las chicas superpoderosas Z, para entender todo, tienen que subirlo junto al original que es yankie... o sea, no me gusta que degraden por no ser japones (solo menciono la idea y no culpo a nadie)

En fin, animes que me gustan... vi muchos, pero muy pocos me gustaron... el mejor de todos... 

MONSTER

Luego le seguirían (El orden no especifica mayor preferencia)

Full metal Alchemis
Detective Conan (Del cual tengo hasta el capitulo 468, y aún me faltan)
Ho! My goddes!
Burn Up! w
Burn Up! Exess
Eat Man 98

Categoría Comedia:
2x2 Shinobuden
Exel Saga
School Rumble
Welcome to NHK
Orochuban Ebichu
Let's dance whit papa

y bueno, ahora vienen comentarios personales:

-Death Note: Nunca lo vi ni lo voy a ver
-DGrey Man: Muy lento... aburrido
-Elfen Lied: Fan service... pero tiene sangre y lo otro... la combinación perfecta.
-Ikkitousen: Trama complicada, fan service
-Evangelion: Si tienen que forzar al creador a que le haga un final, ya es una m@@@@@
-Samuray 7: Bueno, pero se entiende mucho mejor si se ve la pelicula. (la vieja en blanco y negro)
-Higurashi no naku koroni: Me contaron el final... lo quise matar!!!
-Code Geass: Sacan todo de la galera, pero despues lo explican...
-Samurai X: Muy bueno, no lo puse en los que me gusta porque a yo no lo considero, pero es muy bueno.
-Aika: Lo vi una vez y fué suficiente. Muy bueno 
-Akira: Si alguien me lo puede explicar, le agradezco...
-Pokemon: Lo vi cuando era pibe, pero cuando superaron los 150 pokemon, nunca mas lo vi..
-Slayers: Es uno que me gustaría ver.
-Full metal Panic: Muy buena, un poco lenta pero muy buena.
-Full metal Panic Fumofu: Lo tengo que ver!!!
-High School of The Dead (HOTD): Hueco, Fan service.
-Crono crusade: Interesante, un poco lento.
-Hellsing: Los ovas muy buenos, la serie un chamullo tremendo... casi al absurdo..
-Estas arrestado: Exelente serie! Ideal para ver autos!
-Initial D: Muy buena serie, que los dibujes no te engañen, la trama y la tecnica muy bien aplicadas
-Who those hunt elves: Muy buena... lastima que se quedo corta... (cortaron la serie)
-Candidate for goddes: Interesante, estaría bueno haber visto el final... pero por problemas de producción...
-Vandred: ¿¿¿WTF???
-Cyber Marionette: La primer temporada me gustó... el resto les perdí el hilo.
-Dragon Ball: Es su momento me encantó... ahora estoy podrido!! pero cada tanto me cruso un capitulo.

bueno... supongo que habre visto muchos más...


----------



## Jessy (Oct 3, 2010)

La pelicula de avatar, en lo personal, me parecio un horror y diferente a la serie. No tengo nada en contra de avatar la verdad me encanta solo queria hacer la aclaracion ^^u


----------



## snakewather (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola una pregunta? alguien vio un anime o no se si era el chiste es que era caricatura japonesa se llamaba el hombre lente la pasaban aca en mexico en el canal 9 o 22 esa me gustaba un monton pero nunca termine de verla alguien sabe cual era su nombre en japones o donde puedo descargar los capitulos por que la verdad no he encontrado nada puro actual?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> -Death Note: Nunca lo vi ni lo voy a ver



Sinceramente de lo que te pierdes... la trama (del manga) es excelente, se me figura como una historia tipo Sherlock Holmes pero a lo Japones y mas en el reino de la fantasia.... 



Nepper dijo:


> -Elfen Lied: Fan service... pero tiene sangre y lo otro... la combinación perfecta.



Otra que me gusto mucho, toca muchos tabues de la sociedad, lastima que el final en el anime tampoco es como en el manga



Nepper dijo:


> -Evangelion: Si tienen que forzar al creador a que le haga un final, ya es una m@@@@@



El final del anime es un asco, pero la trama es muy buena



Nepper dijo:


> -Dragon Ball: Es su momento me encantó... ahora estoy podrido!! pero cada tanto me cruso un capitulo.



Yo vi la original y la Z, las demas se me hacen repeticion de la repeticion....


----------



## NTM (Oct 6, 2010)

Jessy dijo:


> La pelicula de avatar, en lo personal, me parecio un horror y diferente a la serie. No tengo nada en contra de avatar la verdad me encanta solo queria hacer la aclaracion ^^u


U_U
tamos vio que no le gusto....
jaja con lo que dice ahora i lo que dijo recien.. se contradicen. jaakjajka
jajaa la pendejita dice una cosa y deja la escoba. jajakaj y es nueva..
jeje bienvenida! 



fernandob dijo:


> ja...que hue .. importa ??
> son dibujitos realistas, en lso cuales se exageran ciertas cosas para hacerlso mas interesantes:
> sino inicien este tema con algo formal pero necesario:
> un breve diccionario de que es cada cosa:
> ...



ajkajakaj te picaste.. jakajak


----------



## Jessy (Oct 6, 2010)

NTM dijo:


> U_U
> tamos vio que no le gusto....
> jaja con lo que dice ahora i lo que dijo recien.. se contradicen. jaakjajka
> jajaa la pendejita dice una cosa y deja la escoba. jajakaj y es nueva..
> ...




Aca en Mexico Pendeja es una ofensa; asi que te pido que no me llames asi... no me contradije me gusta avatar pero no es un anime y la pelicula no me gusto.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 6, 2010)

NTM dijo:


> waah ahi queaste
> te mato la pendeja..
> y que dijo el otro?
> ah? jajakja
> te hiso bolsa...



Sos un poco barsa compatriota...


----------



## Nepper (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok... por el bien de todos.. dejemos de hablar de Avatar... no importa quien tiene la razón... abran otro post para discutirlo... Vamos a limitarnos a hablar solamente de animé por definición... si la edicion gráfica es efectuada dentro de los estudios pertenecientes a los territorios burocraticos de japon, etonces es animé...

[Offtopic]
Fernandob, en parte, lo que decís es verdad... te arman una imagen y despues, al intentar llevarla a otro entorno, se les complica demasiado.
Como lo que decis vos de Tomb Raider, que es lo que mas se parece al original (un videojuego) creo que discrepo bastante... se fueron al ***** con lara... y la trama no es muy buena que digamos...
Tampoco lo hicieron "Perfecto", aunque bastante bien, con "Silent Hill", ya que todos querían que el que se quede encerrado, fuera el padre... además la trama ciertamente didstinta...
Por ejemplo, a mi me encanta la saga del DOOM, pero la película me pareció malísima, ya que le quitaron el factor "Infierno" y fantacioso, de ver fuejo bolando y criaturas enormes ultra bizarras... solamente se limito a una pelicula de acción con la BFG...
[Offtopic]

Bueno... estamos acá para hablar de ANIME!!!
¿que les pareció el final de TORADORA?
¿Te parece correcto que haya muerto *****? (Editado: llegaban a leer esto y mas de uno me mataba a mi XD)
¿Cuando termina Detective conan y cómo pensarías que termina?
¿quién podrá salvar al mundo de las terribles garras de la organización secreta Akron????
¿alguien sabe si leluch está vivo?
¿que te pareció la pelea de spike con el loco pierrot?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ya salio One Piece!!!! lo siento por los farzantes que se quieren hacer pasar por Luffy y Cia.  les va a caer todo el peso de la ley....


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 7, 2010)

NTM dijo:


> Buu anime fue una pesadilla
> Que espero a que se termine naruto y me olvido del anime para siempre..
> es pendejada ya cuando tas grandes y sales a la calle..
> me arrepiento de aver visto anime. ¬_¬
> ...



mmm.... no estoy de acuerdo en lo mas nínimo contigo, pienso que si es algo que te gusta no es ninguna pendejada cuando tas grande, tengo muchos amigos que son super mayores que yo y ninguno se queja, y bueno,pues de la musica.... prefiero no opinar.... ahi cada quien con sus gustos... yo soy metalera a morir.....

Cambiando... mi anime favorito es fullmetal alchemist... ese es el mejor....
despues me gustan varios... naruto, bleach, death note, evangelion, blood+, burst angel, speed grapher, kiss x sis, ikitoussen, get backers.... la lista es interminable.....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 7, 2010)

hola gente , por que no ponen paginas interesantes para poder pasear 

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.onemanga.com/

pero esta en ingles....

Otras mas:

http://es.anime.wikia.com/wiki/Anime_Wiki
http://es.onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Portada
http://es.bleach.wikia.com/wiki/Bleach_Wiki
http://es.naruto.wikia.com/wiki/Naruto_Wiki

etc etc etc


----------



## Nepper (Oct 10, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola gente , por que no ponen paginas interesantes para poder pasear
> 
> saludos


¿pero que es lo que queres saber?
¿de que se tratan? ¿donde descargarlos? etc...

Te recomiendo un Animé que pienso que te va a interesar...



> *Edit:
> Porfavor recuerden la norma 2.9 ....
> Gracias..
> Edit2:
> ...


La característica de este animé, es que originalmente no hiba a ser un anime... El autor, creo el manga, y su objetivo siempre fué la calidad del trabajo. Cuando lo quiso llevar a la "pantalla chica" el apuntó directamente a representar su Manga con personas de verdad. Iba a hacer una serie con personas de carne y hueso. Por problemas de dinero de producción (se les fué de las manos) le dieron la opción de reacerla en forma de Animé.
El autor supervisó la realización y los detalles de dibujo de cada capitulo así como las expresiones para desenvolver la trama... en otras palabras... _una obra mosntruosa
_
*Fernandob*, yo no te recomendaría nada porque entiendo que no puedas tener tiempo o no es lo tuyo, pero este animé no es simplemente animé, es todo un trabajo y un concepto, el cual tubieron que transmitirlo por animé porque no les quedó otra...

Mirá solo los 2 primeros capitulos (1 hora) como si fueras a ver una pelicula....
despues me contas...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 10, 2010)

hola nepper el tema este de "los dibujitos " (hetai , manga , anime , chinitos de ojos grandes ) es un tema.
por que se vuelve popular ??? 

puede haber muchas razonse que no entiendo, quizas un psicologo social lo sepa.

pero hay cosas que si uno puede intuir:

con el lapiz (o la compu) podes inventar personajes ideales, que yo conozca a goku, y con la PC hace poco avatar (no aang) .
como ves podes hacer personajes ideales, dificiles de conseguir de carne y hueso, ojos como mas te guste, musculos, tetas, inocencia o maldad ........*y encima no piden aumento ni se quejan !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

robert de niro en seguida se agranda, igual que el pibe de harry poter, o angelina joli ........pero un personaje ficticio no ......y lso programadores que estan en off son siempre reemplazables.

a un dibujito podes destriparlo, podes violarlo, ejecutarlo, torturarlo o llevarlo al cielo.
*no hay mucha "defensa o derechos para el dibujito" .*
con final fantasy asomo un intento de llevar eso hacia personajes "casi reales" pero imaginarios..........pense que seria algo que creceria exponencialmente pero se freno .
no se por que .
fijate que deje entreveer todo un negocio de la perversion sin quejas.
tambien de arte sin limites ni ser eclavo de un actor.

luego para el consumidor, tambien , lo mismo , mas experiencias , de lo cual elije.

luego .........la diferencia de lo real ??
es lo que es , el tema no es ese, el tema es que hay millones , miles de millones de seres humanos en el mundo , podes hacer cualquier cosa que siempre vas a encontrar consumidores.
si conoces el mercado de el cine y las lineas de distribucion por que estas en el tema sabes que podes hacer cualquier porqueria que a lo mucho lo venderas por poco , pero siempre algunso lo querran.

en fin.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 10, 2010)

tom y jerri, escubi doo, el pato donal y el conejo bos bony, el pajaro loco, el coyote y el corre caminos jajajaj que tiempos aquellos jajaj buenisimos 
saludos


----------



## Nepper (Oct 16, 2010)

¿y Fernadnob, viste monster??


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2010)

hola, no lo vi, entre en la pagina y vi que eran un monton de capitulos y en verdad no queria engancharme con una serie asi de larga .

lei de que se trataba .


----------



## Nepper (Oct 16, 2010)

eso es verdad... lo peor que puede pasar es que te enganches...
A mi me pasó... y salí vivo... aunque no lo creas... no todos pueden verlo XD... tengo amigos que lo cortaron al 2do porque era muy "lento"... pero es cómo cocinar una torta... el proceso es muy engorroso... pero sin todo eso, no tendríamos el magnico resultado.

Ok... mi invitación siempre estará presente...
Suerte!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2010)

igual te re- agradezco.
siempre quien me comparte algo que le gusta se lo agradezco mucho.

y si, tenes razon: es lo peor, engancharme por que estaria mas tiempo en la PC.
seguro que debe ser buena.

un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## NTM (Oct 17, 2010)

Jessy dijo:


> Aca en Mexico Pendeja es una ofensa; asi que te pido que no me llames asi... no me contradije me gusta avatar pero no es un anime y la pelicula no me gusto.



pendeja aki. es niña xika.. algo vulgar como se dice..
i bueno eso  pendeja..
jaka broma ia no.



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Sos un poco barsa compatriota...



sos xileno .. o sos argentino?

COMPATRIOTA!!



Kathiiii dijo:


> mmm.... no estoy de acuerdo en lo mas nínimo contigo, pienso que si es algo que te gusta no es ninguna pendejada cuando tas grande, tengo muchos amigos que son super mayores que yo y ninguno se queja, y bueno,pues de la musica.... prefiero no opinar.... ahi cada quien con sus gustos... yo soy metalera a morir.....


para mi si..
es para personas q tienen problemas serioss.
gente tonta


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 17, 2010)

Odio el anime wuakala el naruto una ves lo vi y fue la peor media hora que he desperdiciado, es la umilde opinion de alguien heee asi que no me insulten por dar mi opinion ok, cada quien sus gustos vale


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 17, 2010)

hooo apareció  el infame roba h ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  humilde es


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 17, 2010)

No offtopiqué, su Majestad ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 17, 2010)

pero  no tiene la h ,,,y como estoy tras el infame roba h ,le estoy  siguiendo   los pasos ,mas bien  las huellas por donde deja el tendal


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 17, 2010)

Ya... y quiere terminar encontrando las h's en Moderación?


----------



## Nepper (Oct 17, 2010)

yo cuando vi naruto, fué muy cómico... porque parecia que los juntaron a todos en la cafetería, y habia un ambiente muy tenso... como que empezaba todo, y todos querían ganar, entonces se miraban todos con odio... y entre eso, comentarios de los protagonistas que contaban quienes eran, sus habilidades, como eran llamados, descripciones de los enemigos que te daban ganas de ver si era verdad lo que comentaban... al final del capítulo, aparece naruto y grita "Que ganas tengo de pelear" o algo parcido... mi reflejo fué cambiar de canal porque destruyó todo el ambiente tenso y fue muy ruidoso... en otras palabras, una bo****z XD... nunca mas vi naruto...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 17, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Ya... y quiere terminar encontrando las h's en Moderación?



en algún  lugar deben estar ,,,,,,
saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 17, 2010)

Las buscó en sus peludos bolsillos? jeje


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 17, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hooo apareció  el infame roba h ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  humilde es



O ya perdon quise decir "en mi humilde" ya esta perdon no me mates por eso sale

PHero lo rHepHito HODIO EL ANIME y THODOS SUS DHERIVADOS jajajajaja hasta querias Hsss jajaj o no dicen que la H es muda ay ta aste de cuenta que no suenan jijijiji no ya he no creas que quiero pelear es que es dificil escribir decente hoy en dia con todo eso de SMS que hacen caber 100 palabras en solo 160 caracteres como le hacen quien sabe jajajaja

Perdon de todos modos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2010)

Benito2312 dijo:


> O es que es dificil escribir decente hoy en dia con todo eso de SMS que hacen caber 100 palabras en solo 160 caracteres como le hacen quien sabe jajajaja
> 
> Perdon de todos modos



por eso existe el corrector ,bueno ya no hago mas coyotadas saludos t  perdon por la real molestia de su su rey


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 18, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> por eso existe el corrector ,bueno ya no hago mas coyotadas saludos t  perdon por la real molestia de su su rey



Oye ya tienes la cancion que canta el rey Julien en la pelicula por si no aca esta

http://www.taringa.net/posts/humor/6314368/Quiero-Mover-El-Bote.html

A mi gusta mucho 

amo a todas las nenas 
que les gusta mover el cuerpo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2010)

gracias   por el tributo a su majestad,el rey de todas las cosas


----------

